# Falla Bloqueapuerta de Lavarropa Ariston Aqualtis AQXL 105



## pavlo641 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hola, tengo un lavarropas Ariston Aqualtis AQXL 105 que presenta la siguiente falla: cierro la puerta, lo enciendo, le doy en iniciar el lavado, el bloqueapuertas da como tres golpes, o tres intentos de cierre, y luego parpadea la luz de cierre y no inicia el programa, no hace nada.
Cambie el bloqueapuertas y la placa, pero sigue dando siempre el mismo problema.
¿Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia de que puedo revisar?
Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 7, 2016)

Revisa los carbones del motor


----------



## pppppo (Sep 7, 2016)

Ese lavarropas me saco canas verdes, lo fletea la mitad de su vida util.


----------



## mael22kar (Jul 20, 2020)

Alguno pudo solucionar esa falla? Estoy con el mismo problema, hace tac, tac, tac, y nada. se parece al profesor jirafales. Pero el ruido lo produce el blocapuerta, revise el mismo y esta en perfecto estado, y ahora estoy con la placa , pero no encuentro nada raro.


----------

